
Maxima Computer Algebra Software Is Still in Use After 50 Years - blendergeek
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxima_(software)
======
jepler
Ship of Theseus still in use after hundreds of years!

With long-lived sofware like this, I often wonder what fraction of the old
source stays untouched for that long. At my day job, we have the distant
descendant of a 35+ year old software package, but I can't believe there are
many files which haven't had significant maintenance within the last 5 years.
On the other hand, when I go looking I can typically find source files that
have become totally unused and nobody seems to have noticed...

Notable events in its history involve a semiautomatic translation from
structured BASIC to to C in the late 80s, and finally getting under version
control in the mid 90s.

Also, I was somehow unaware of Macsyma being available on modern Linux systems
under the name of Maxima so thanks very much for that!

